
Barack and Michelle Obama are developing podcasts for Spotify - glitchc
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/06/barack-michelle-obama-spotify/
======
ar-nelson
The idea of developing podcasts "for Spotify" is concerning to me---I'm not
sure if it means that podcasts developed for Spotify won't be available
outside the platform, but that certainly seems possible.

Podcasting is the one area of media that somehow managed to keep the dream of
the decentralized internet alive, using plain RSS feeds and MP3 downloads,
with no centralized gatekeepers or DRM. I'm starting to worry that podcasts
5-10 years from now will look a lot more like video or music streaming, split
up into dozens of paid walled gardens, each with their own exclusive content.

